# Stumped for a band name...



## Dan (Apr 21, 2009)

Howdy Y'all

As some of you know when i moved for university i joined a new band. Basically they had their old name of 'beyond the machine' but its a bit tacky and it doesnt suit the style of music that we play anymore seen as ive unleashed my shred and orchestra into a band that used to play stuff like static-x.

SOOOO... we have come to the decision to change the band name. And we have no idea. Weve played around with a million different ideas and thories but nothing concrete has come up!

SO i give it to you the people of 7string.org to give us a band name, we dont have any tracks up at the moment (bummer) as were heading into the recording studio next month  BUT if you head over to my other bands page it sounds pretty similar to that, except heavier and far more thrashy

Midnight Realm [ON HIATUS] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

any ideas then guys? Feel free to post anything and everything, who knows, we might be able to fuse a load of them together


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 21, 2009)

Plug and the Butt Plugs


----------



## Dan (Apr 21, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Plug and the Butt Plugs



trust you dave.... trust you 

Nah it needs to be something cool that people can remember easily, preferably a 1 word name.. like tesseract ot textures etc. that kinda vein

i did have the name messengers playing around in my head but the other guys didnt like it


----------



## eegor (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd give you a suggestion, but according to this month's posting challenge, I'd get a 24 hour ban for posting it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 21, 2009)

Anus Glorificus


----------



## Dan (Apr 21, 2009)

eegor said:


> I'd give you a suggestion, but according to this month's posting challenge, I'd get a 24 hour ban for posting it.



hahaha yeah, i know what your thinking... and i did put it forward


----------



## butcheredatbirt (Apr 21, 2009)

Vomitious Boner


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fapzilla and the Fleshtones.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 21, 2009)

The _In_continentals.


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 21, 2009)

Plug said:


> trust you dave.... trust you
> 
> Nah it needs to be something cool that people can remember easily, preferably a 1 word name.. like tesseract ot textures etc. that kinda *vein*
> 
> i did have the name messengers playing around in my head but the other guys didnt like it



Cockmaster. There ya go.


----------



## thebhef (Apr 21, 2009)

Flat Top Tony and the Purple Canoes


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 21, 2009)

how about Realm of Midnight!! its totally and completely original and sounds like no other band name out there.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

The Razzle-Dazzle Cunt-Bunglers


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Apr 22, 2009)

As I stand living?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 22, 2009)

Thread title says it all. 


*Stumped for A Band Name*

It has many layers of meaning.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

*Stumped by a Crunk Monkey*


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 22, 2009)

Cunt puncher?

sorry


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

^ The Cunt Punts


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 22, 2009)

I like Cunt Punter a bit more


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 22, 2009)

Konspire and Break

but i like Cunt Smasher.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

McFagles Butchery and The Tap-cats of doom


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

Dial M For Metal


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Apr 22, 2009)

Michael J. Fox and the Raiders of the lost Park......inson's [disease]


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 22, 2009)

Colonel Flanders and the Kentucky Fried Christians


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Colonel Flanders and the Kentucky Fried Cancer



Fixed


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 22, 2009)

Crackhead Billy and the Ozone Boys


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 22, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Fixed



Yeah, "aneurysm" didn't alliterate as well


----------



## Giamatti (Apr 22, 2009)

Phileas Foreskin and The Pullbacks. Classic.


----------



## arktan (Apr 22, 2009)

Dude, you just don't ask for bandnames on sevenstring.org 

See what happens? 


But here are my suggestions:

Despina
g&#246;rkh
Iron curtain
Starvin' Marvin' and the Carvin' hatin' propagatin' cravin'
Sethor or Sethim or Sethem or Sethnor or Sethn&#246;&#246;r or S&#235;thn&#228;i&#246;r... combine whatever you want 
Horkass...


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

Flaccist


----------



## arktan (Apr 22, 2009)

Fecal Metal
Death Mental


----------



## Dan (Apr 22, 2009)

all of these suggestions are fantastic! but nothing yet! Keep them going!!

Maybe i should change the title of this to 'Sevenstring.org band name suggestions', and sticky it

that way when someone uses a name it gets crossed off and theres reference pages for other people to use???

You know what to do mods


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

The Flaccinator


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 22, 2009)

Steal from South Park and give your band a Christian metal name.

Creationism is Real
Plug and the Super Happy Rapture Band
Plug's 40 pieces of Silver
Jesus Loves All You Fucking Sinners


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

2+2+2x111=666

What? Maths cant be hardcore?


----------



## arktan (Apr 22, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> 2+2+2x111=666
> 
> What? Maths cant be hardcore?



That's so wrong


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

Your _face_ is so wrong...


----------



## arktan (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Benjo230 (Apr 22, 2009)

Good job, im sat in the college library pissing myself at some of these band names XD


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

Beef Jerky Curtains

Rosy and Jim: Monsters of Metal

Varg and the Rainbows


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 22, 2009)

*The Shipdits.*


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 22, 2009)

Benjo230 said:


> Good job, im sat in the college library pissing myself at some of these band names XD


Seriously dude i'm at work right now laughing out loud at these lol ....i work at a bank at that!!! 
I love the math problem too 2+2+2X111=666 ha ha



cosmicamnesia said:


> Michael J. Fox and the Raiders of the lost Park......inson's [disease]


WOW


----------



## arktan (Apr 22, 2009)

Necrophilist


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

Kredit Kruncher

Zombie Gay Pride Parade

Dog Food Pinata


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2009)

Cunt Punch


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 22, 2009)

Pretty Pink Butterflies

The Cotton Candies

I Love Shoes


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2009)

Honest Bob and the Factory to Dealer Incentives...

EDIT: Or Jimmy and the Screamin' Scrotums


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 22, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Honest Bob and the Factory to Dealer Incentives...



Win.


----------



## Labrie (Apr 22, 2009)

The Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tubemen


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2009)

Labrie said:


> The Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tubemen



YES


----------



## Labrie (Apr 22, 2009)

lol Family Guy is just full of awesome band name idea's

ex. Peter Griffin and the Droids He's Looking For


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2009)

what was that band peter and lois had? they sang that ridiculous song... "in god's eyes everybody's hot... think of the fattest chick you know, god would totally do her..." you have to know what i'm talking about.


----------



## Labrie (Apr 22, 2009)

Hand full of Peter? lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2009)

Labrie said:


> Hand full of Peter? lol



YES!!!! Such an awesome band name.


----------



## Dan (Apr 22, 2009)

AHAHAHAHA KEEP THEM COMING!!!


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 22, 2009)

As seen on tv!!!!


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 22, 2009)

Forget names like "Rancid Pig Fetus", you could go for a libel-worthy title to get yourself some early undeserved publicity:

"George Galloway is secretly enriching himself with Oil Profits"

"Prince Charles is a Homosexual"

"Scientology is a Dangerous Cult"

You could start small, and every time you get a nasty legal letter, change it to something even more egregious and libelous.


----------



## omgmjgg (Apr 22, 2009)

you could use something og like
METALLICA

because that has never been used before

or behold the fucking almighty thunderthighs of awesomeness


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

Cookies and Milk


----------



## Dan (Apr 22, 2009)

Nah, some good ones though!

We have laughed at a lot of them! Keep it coming!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

The Death Metal Moomins feat Papa Smurf


----------



## willyman101 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cut-throat Jim's Metallion Battalion
The Doorknob Dancers


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

The Crundlethundering Wonderguys


----------



## Doomcreeper (Apr 22, 2009)

that Family Guy suggestion Hand full of Peter change it to Hand full of Plug


----------



## Aaron (Apr 22, 2009)

bloodfart cocktail


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

Mephallica


----------



## SargeantVomit (Apr 22, 2009)

Preteen Creampie.
Mexican Dogshit.
Lord Faggot and the Crumpy Homo's.
Freezer Burned Babies.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

Crusty Cunt Cankle-Fest


----------



## Arctodus (Apr 22, 2009)

Hershey Highway


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

The Crunk-a-dunk Skunk-funks


----------



## MFB (Apr 22, 2009)

Creampie Surprise
Eye Scream Sunday
Babyfart McGeezach's


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

Bonnie McShea's Shakedown


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Apr 23, 2009)

Revenge of Ron Jeremey's Foreskin.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 23, 2009)

Bananal


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 23, 2009)

Ramanal


----------



## synrgy (Apr 23, 2009)

I love lamp.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 23, 2009)

(Five-Time Emmy Award-Winning Anchor) Ron Burgundy and the Channel Four News Team


----------



## synrgy (Apr 23, 2009)

Sex Panther


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 23, 2009)

I Wanna Be On You


----------



## Shadow_6667 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sex legs and the invisibles


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 23, 2009)

Mexican Dogshit.

 ha ha ha jesus christ i can't do this at work lol !!!!


----------



## synrgy (Apr 23, 2009)

Spanish for Whale's Vagina


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 23, 2009)

Barbara Streisand's Left Foot


----------



## Shadow_6667 (Apr 23, 2009)

Crumpled sins of the whale


----------



## synrgy (Apr 23, 2009)

It's Science


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 23, 2009)

Collapsible Deckchair Buggery


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 23, 2009)

Deep Fried Mullets


----------



## synrgy (Apr 23, 2009)

Mr Jackson's After School Playhouse


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 23, 2009)

Mr. Rogers VS Lamar Burton from Reading Rainbow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## synrgy (Apr 23, 2009)

BurialWithin said:


> Mr. Rogers VS Lamar Burton


 
fixed.


----------



## Dan (Apr 23, 2009)

some of these are utterly fantastic.

im liking the ron burgandy and the channel 4 news team one


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 23, 2009)

Sevenstring.org VS Harmony Central !!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 23, 2009)

Eric Piddlemonger and the Chipping Sodbury Men's Synchronised Cow Fisting team.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 23, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Eric Piddlemonger and the Chipping Sodbury Men's Synchronised Cow Fisting team.


 

dude.

WIN.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 23, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Eric Piddlemonger and the Chipping Sodbury Men's Synchronised Cow Fisting team.


 
Dude wow. 
Seriously i think that has to be the funniest one i've read ha ha


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 23, 2009)

Los Maricones

or you could just name yourself "Epilepsy"


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 23, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Los Maricones
> 
> or you could just name yourself "Epilepsy"


 ha ha 

Los comeculos del norte !!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 23, 2009)

BurialWithin said:


> ha ha
> 
> Los comeculos del norte !!!!



we have a winner...


----------



## Dan (Apr 23, 2009)

if i knew what that meant.... haha


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 23, 2009)

Impotence Is A Gift, Not A Curse


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 23, 2009)

I HAVE AN OUTIE


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 23, 2009)

Fashion Your Pubes Into An Overcoat


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 23, 2009)

nickelback


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 23, 2009)

Plug said:


> if i knew what that meant.... haha



it means the ass eaters of the north...


----------



## Labrie (Apr 23, 2009)

Boat's and Hoe's

Galco and the Majestic Wolf Lamp Pups


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 23, 2009)

Doug , Skeeter, and Patty Mayonnaise......


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Apr 23, 2009)

Brutal Pussystench.

Rock on!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 23, 2009)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Brutal Pussystench.
> 
> Rock on!



hahahahahahahaha... awesomely terrible...


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 23, 2009)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Brutal Pussystench.
> 
> Rock on!


 oh my god dude . wow.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 23, 2009)

aren't all pussy stenches brutal?


----------



## Jichigo (Apr 23, 2009)

Pollo Madera!!!


----------



## yingmin (Apr 23, 2009)

Bleeding Jesus and the Thunderfucks.



Konfyouzd said:


> aren't all pussy stenches brutal?


You've clearly been in all the wrong pussies.


----------



## Jichigo (Apr 23, 2009)

Suffocation byDefecation

Crusted Anal Lips

The Zit Dicks!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 23, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Bleeding Jesus and the Thunderfucks.
> 
> 
> You've clearly been in all the wrong pussies.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 23, 2009)

More!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan (Apr 23, 2009)

i agree, this is going to have to get stickied soon haha


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 23, 2009)

- Necrophiliac Skull from Hell

- Coprophilia Slimes

- Headskull Fuckers

- Eyeball Homerun

- Kidney Stones

etc...

Or you could just name your band 

TEH BROOTALZ!


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 23, 2009)

Bumble Bee Tuna!!!


----------



## ghoti (Apr 23, 2009)

Schrödinger's Pussy (cat)

Ünnëcëssärÿ Ümläüt


----------



## Variant (Apr 23, 2009)

ghoti said:


> &#220;nn&#235;c&#235;ss&#228;r&#255; &#220;ml&#228;&#252;t



 Some of these are great (well, if you're a joke band... if you're trying for a serious band name, you *never* want to ask ss.org'ers to help you ) but this takes the cake. Amazing!


----------



## controversyking (Apr 23, 2009)

Vigil


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 24, 2009)

Fido McCokefiend


----------



## MFB (Apr 24, 2009)

Demoniac?


----------



## arktan (Apr 24, 2009)

Brutal Marvin and the dude's junk dancers

or 

machined deus


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 24, 2009)

Lemmy vs Jesus


----------



## liquidcow (Apr 24, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Lemmy vs Jesus



No it's Lemmy Vs God, and it's a trick question....


----------



## Aaron (Apr 24, 2009)

Jalapeno and cheese stuffed chicken breast


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Apr 24, 2009)

White Smoke if you´re a christian ... 

Breakdown ....


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 24, 2009)

The Pizzas


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 24, 2009)

MFB said:


> Demoniac?



I actually wanted to call my own band "Demoniac Industries"... but after a while it just didnt seem right  So, then i moved to "Shotgun Partisan".


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 24, 2009)

101 Demoniacs???


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 24, 2009)

BurialWithin said:


> 101 Demoniacs???









Summer's Eve and the Burning Sensations (call your first single "Plug This")


----------



## arktan (Apr 24, 2009)

Martyr's kingdom
Martyr's error


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Apr 24, 2009)

The Cookie Monster Ragtime Band.

Abacination.

Throbbing Pink Ramrods.

Sonic Mindfuck.

Aural Butchery.

Spit Or Swallow?

Chainsaw Enema.

Plugtallica.

Rock on!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 24, 2009)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> The Cookie Monster Ragtime Band.
> 
> Abacination.
> 
> ...



all of these


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 24, 2009)

Caca and the Belly Button Lent of DOOOM!!


----------



## Dan (Apr 24, 2009)

jesus, how long is this going to go on for?

Were still sifting through them, nothing that really stupidly stands out though?

I think dave (scar symmetry) and i are going to use some of these names for our side project as song titles and things

stay tuned for that one


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 24, 2009)

Passive Digression



Plug said:


> jesus, how long is this going to go on for?
> 
> Were still sifting through them, nothing that really stupidly stands out though?
> 
> ...



Can't stop... Won't Stop...


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 24, 2009)

Dude i'm gonna keep going because it's hilarious what people come up with lol.


----------



## Dan (Apr 24, 2009)

Ohh dear..

why did we have to bring rappers into this &#172;.&#172;


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 25, 2009)

The Cock-juggling Thundercunts


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hand Banana....Good, Ball, and Rape.....


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Apr 25, 2009)

Erbal Dewsh.

Ned Flanders And The Holy Rollers.

Bloodstained Underpants.

Nailgun Accident.

Mansauce Cannon.

Heavier Than A Very Heavy Thing.

Better Than You.

Merkin Made Of Back Hair.

The Pile Drivers.

Sledgehammer Facelift.

Raped By A Muppet.


Rock on!


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 25, 2009)

Long Dick of the Law
That's What she said....
Two Girls and a cup


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 26, 2009)

Two cups one girl


----------



## harkonnen8 (Apr 26, 2009)

*LIMB* of god

Jesus ate my cookies


----------



## Meh (Apr 26, 2009)

May Anne Naze
Jangle your Jesus
Cookie Monster Gangbang
Who Ate All The Socks?
The Eric Shun Experience


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 26, 2009)

Jesus = Satan


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 27, 2009)

Someone shit on the coats.....


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 27, 2009)

Meh said:


> May Anne Naze
> Jangle your Jesus
> Cookie Monster Gangbang
> Who Ate All The Socks?
> The Eric Shun Experience



COOKIE MONSTER GANGBANG fuckin rocks dude!


----------



## Meh (Apr 27, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> COOKIE MONSTER GANGBANG fuckin rocks dude!



lol your free to use it


----------



## RedMorfine (Apr 28, 2009)

Pear of Anguise

Dragon shitting fire out of it's ass

Popeye the semen man


----------



## Stitch (Apr 28, 2009)

Stupid names rule...no one can forget my band


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2009)

call yourselves The Circle Jerks


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 28, 2009)

Randy Panda


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 28, 2009)

the milf hunters


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 28, 2009)

Snoogans and the Boochie Loochies


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 28, 2009)

do what my band did, come up with a word and translate it into latin

Exitosus means lethal in latin. we just added the Æ cause it looks cool.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2009)

\m/ HexXxuS \m/


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 28, 2009)

RedMorfine said:


> Pear of Anguise
> 
> Dragon shitting fire out of it's ass
> 
> Popeye the semen man


 
or popeye and his seamen


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2009)

Raiders of the Lost Arse...


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Raiders of the Lost Arse...


 ha ha Perineaum....look it up


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2009)

oh i know what that is... 

i looked that one up a long time ago.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 28, 2009)

The "Let's all touch Perineaums" Gang


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2009)

Taint


----------



## harkonnen8 (Apr 28, 2009)

Retrofagist
Beneath the Macrocorpse
Centric Organ Lubrication Syndrome
Boiling Your Nemesis
Retard mutants from outer space

Retard teenage ninja corpses


----------



## darren (Apr 28, 2009)

Persons Unknown


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 28, 2009)

Entra pa dentro sal pa fuera


----------



## harkonnen8 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dick of Fish


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 28, 2009)

harkonnen8 said:


> Dick of Fish


 ha ha nasty !!


----------



## grudes (Apr 28, 2009)

Giggleshart Surprise


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Apr 28, 2009)

Santorum.

The Chronic Masturbators.

Farmyard Lovin'.

Exsanguination.

The Prolapsed Rectums.

Ministry Of Hate.

The Strip Club Titty Twisters.

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis.

Rock on!


----------



## Crometeef (Apr 28, 2009)

sapped girls can't say no

(only us nerds will know what this means)


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 28, 2009)

Shitting trains



HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis.
> 
> Rock on!




How about Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateapokaiwhenuakitanatahu

its a real place

edit: I dont know why there is a space in there.....


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 28, 2009)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Santorum.
> 
> The Chronic Masturbators.
> 
> ...


 dude win!! i can't even read that last one lol


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 28, 2009)

*THE SOCKCUCKERS*


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Dendrophilia*

that means TREE FUCKERS aww yea


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 28, 2009)

snuif09 said:


> *Dendrophilia*
> 
> that means TREE FUCKERS aww yea


----------



## cddragon (Apr 28, 2009)

The Chloroformers

2 Girls 1 Cock

four guys one band

Ballsucker's reality

Edit:  my post count is now 666 divided by 2


----------



## Bungle (Apr 28, 2009)

Tally Whacker and the Kidney Crackers

Priesty McBishop and the Kiddy Fiddlers

Ganesh Right and the Fleshlights

On a more serious note, how about BTK (Bind Torture Kill). There was a serial killer of the same name...


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Apr 29, 2009)

Fingerfucked By An Elephant.

The Turkeyslappers.

Felch Brigade.

Broken Glass Enema.

Zinc Balloon.

I just Shelved Your Toothbrush.

Halitosis.

Who Shat In My Cornflakes?

Rock on!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

snuif09 said:


> *Dendrophilia*
> 
> that means TREE FUCKERS aww yea



pedodendronecrophilia... dead young tree fuckers...



Demoniac said:


> The Cock-juggling Thundercunts



now that is awesome.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 29, 2009)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Fingerfucked By An Elephant.
> 
> The Turkeyslappers.
> 
> ...


 pppfffffffttttttt ha ha lol   jesus christ


----------



## Panterica (Apr 29, 2009)

Our Monstrosity


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 30, 2009)

stick to simplicity - 
Necrophiliac

"one who finds sexual pleasure in dead corpses"
long story short, a person who fucks dead bodies

Gruesome, but it makes a great band name IMO


by the way - great music. I added you guys.


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 30, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> pedodendronecrophilia... dead young tree fuckers...



brutal


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 30, 2009)

Æxitosus;1485781 said:


> "one who finds sexual pleasure in dead corpses"
> long story short, a person who fucks dead bodies



Tautology.


----------



## Dan (Apr 30, 2009)

Æxitosus;1485781 said:


> stick to simplicity -
> Necrophiliac
> 
> "one who finds sexual pleasure in dead corpses"
> ...




haha nah were looking for something a bit more serious 

and thanks dude, nice to hear people like my music 

keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 30, 2009)

- Cunt Generator of Doom
- Gorewalls
- Northern Blood Forest
- One Eyed Jesus
- Armless Children
- Splattered Testicles
- Eternal Cunt
- Superior Hate
- Holy Cannibal
- Ungodly Crotch
- Lucifer&#180;s Nightclub
- The Belzebobs


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

the flatulent four?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

Camel Toe Grandma


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Camel Toe Grandma



AHHH!!

that sounds horrible and hilarious.

Nitrous Fixation
Liberal Media Suicide
Pussy Power
Defective 
Chaotic Euphoria


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 30, 2009)

Swine Flu 

Sorry, that was mean...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Swine Flu
> 
> Sorry, that was mean...



that was AWESOME. why did no one thing of that before?


----------



## Crometeef (Apr 30, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Swine Flu
> 
> Sorry, that was mean...



ruh row !!!


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 30, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> that was AWESOME. why did no one thing of that before?


MEXICAN swine flue (revised version)


----------



## Crometeef (Apr 30, 2009)

pigs. bakon


----------



## Bungle (Apr 30, 2009)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> I just Shelved Your Toothbrush.


Bahahah!

Captain Hook Fingerbang.


----------



## Dan (Apr 30, 2009)

Bacon flu people!

its Bacon Flu!

and this stuff is gold, i should make a book about it lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

did you you already decide on one?

peter piper and the pepper pluckers
super barrio brothers
raped in the name of the lord
suck me beautiful
mourning (yes mourning) wood
bushy beaver blitzkrieg


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

Suprise Cockfags!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

cock cigarette??? or fag like a maric&#243;n?


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 1, 2009)

Revenge of the Rabid War Badgers 
Tattered Adumbration
Mind without Purpose
Aggressive Flatulence
Donkey Punch Assassins

and because its worth mentioning again - Pump Action Jesus


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

Pump Action Jesus is the all time winner


----------



## BurialWithin (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Pump Action Jesus is the all time winner


----------



## code_red (May 1, 2009)

Menstrual Salsa
Jesus Action Figures
Satan's Penis
Pink Blind Beavers
Jungle Jerry and the Monkey Assassins
Dick Long and the Girthy Boys
Man Chowder


Tophet or Topheth -I wanted to use that but we're not death enough. Tophet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

code_red said:


> Menstrual Salsa
> Jesus Action Figures
> Satan's Penis
> Pink Blind Beavers
> ...



good stuff...  

Dick Long and the Girthy Boys...


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (May 1, 2009)

Raging Semi.

Rusty Nail Lobotomy.

The Cheesy Crusts.

Syphalitic Pustules.

Bad Case Of Thrash.

Rock on!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^ those are amazing.


----------



## BurialWithin (May 1, 2009)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Raging Semi.
> 
> Rusty Nail Lobotomy.
> 
> ...


 you're a genius


----------



## zackkynapalm (May 1, 2009)

Satanfish and the Muffinstumps


----------



## BurialWithin (May 2, 2009)

shamwow massacre


----------



## Joel (May 5, 2009)

(Hy)Men


----------

